# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Du lịch Thái Lan thủ công mỹ nghệ nổi tiếng

## ductho7760

Thái Lan cũng những nghề truyền thống về thủ công mỹ nghệ. Năm 1976, hoàng hậu Sirikit đã lập ra một tổ chức nhằm quảng bá những sản phẩm làm thêm bằng nghề phụ để tạo điều kiện cho người dân nông thôn có thêm mối thu nhập và cũng để phục hồi một số nghề thủ công truyền thống của vương quốc này. Kết quả là các cửa hàng trong chương trình này bày bán vô số những món hàng đẹp mắt, từ những xúc vải lụa dệt tay của vùng Đông Bắc, những chiếc túi làm từ sợi lấy từ cây nho đính kết với nhau bằng vàng đến những món trang sức được thiết kế độc đáo, những tấm vải cô tông mềm dệt theo kiểu cổ điển.

Về nghề dệt, hàng dệt thủ công là loại vật liệu may mặc điển hình với truyền thống của người dân vừng quê. Nghề này phát triển mạnh ở vùng Đông Bắc. Loại vải nổi tiếng nhất được làm ra ở đây là vải lụa Mat Mee. Không giống như những loại khác, lụa Mat Mee được dệt từ những sợi tơ nhuộm màu trước, nhờ đó thợ dệt có thể tạo ra những tấm vải có màu sắc sắc sảo đa dạng. Đây quả là một mẫu hàng quý hiếm.

Một dạng nghệ thuật thủ công độc đáo khác là đồ khảm men huyền. Người ta dùng một hỗn hống có màu tối của chì, đồng và bạc để xát vào những nét lõm đã được khắc bằng a- xít trên tấm nền bằng bạc, tạo cho nét khắc có màu đối chọi nhưng lại hài hoà với màu nền và cho một vẻ đẹp sang trọng. Nghề này được truyền từ Ấn Độ vào vùng phía Nam, rồi sau đó lan tỏa lên vùng phía Bắc. Nghệ thuật khảm men huyền này được ứng dụng để trang trí trên khay, hộp đựng trầu, lọ hoa hay những vật dụng nhỏ trong nhà. 

Ngoài ra nghề sơn mài cũng là truyền thống đối với người Thái, đã có từ thời kỳ Ayutthaya. Người ta phủ ba lớp sơn mài chế biến từ cây sơn lên nền gỗ, mỗi lớp đều được đánh bóng bằng chì than. Cuối cùng lớp thứ tư được phủ và đánh bóng để khắc hình lên rồi sau đó ngâm trong thuốc nhuộm đỏ từ hai đến ba ngày. Tỉnh Chiang Mai và vùng phía Bắc là những nơi chuyên về nghề thủ công cổ điển này. Đồ Gốm ngày nay được sản xuất ở nhiều nơi trên đất Thái. Tuy nhiên những món đồ gốm giá trị hầu hết được làm từ thời kỳ Sukhothai (thế kỷ thứ 13 - 15). Những lò gốm của thời kỳ này đã được tìm thấy, nằm rải rác ở hai khu vực những lò ở khu Sukhothai ở phía Bắc bên ngoài thành cổ Sukhothai và những lò ở khu Sri Satchanalai. Một trong số những lò của khu Sri Satchanalai đã được khai quật và được trưng bày như một viện bảo tàng lộ thiên, cách khu khảo cổ Sri Satchanalai vài cây số về hướng Tây Bắc.

Trong thế kỷ thứ 15 Trung Hoa phải đương đầu với một đợt khủng hoảng nghiêm trọng, mở ra cơ hội cho đồ gốm Sukhothai chiếm lĩnh thị trường. Những đồ gốm sứ của Sukhothai đã được tìm thấy ở Indonesia, Philippines và Trung Quốc. Nhiều bộ sưu tập lớn đã được tìm thấy trong những chiếc tàu bị đắm ở Vịnh Thái Lan, vẫn còn ở tình trạng nguyên vẹn sau nhiều thế kỷ chôn vùi dưới nước. Vào giữa thế kỷ thứ 16, việc sản xuất đồ gốm ở Sukhothai bị gián đoạn, có lẽ do chiến tranh giữa vương quốc Ayutthaya và người Miến Điện và sự phục hưng của đồ gốm Trung Hoa. Ngày nay những bộ đồ sứ Sukhothai hấp dẫn nhất do những người sưu tập cất giữ. Đồ gốm kiểu Khmer ngày nay được sản xuất tại Campuchia, nhưng cũng ở cả nhiều nơi trong vùng Tây Bắc của Thái Lan. Có nhiều lò gốm loại này đã được tìm thấy ở tỉnh Buriram, hoạt động từ thế kỷ 11 đến thế kỷ 13, lúc người Khmer cai trị hoặc kiểm soát vùng này.

----------

